# {Boston Globe} To Bird, Carolina is finer... (Possible team in Charlotte on Monday?)



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://www.boston.com/dailyglobe2/274/sports/To_Bird_Carolina_is_finer+.shtml



> The NBA will do his talking next Monday or Tuesday, and unless the city fathers in Charlotte really blow it again, it will vote to re-expand there.





> Next week, at the NBA Board of Governors meeting in New York, the league is expected to announce that it will, indeed, re-expand to Charlotte as long as there is the framework of some arena deal in place. (Right now, they don't even have a place, let alone a framework. But a lot can happen in a week.) The idea would be to have the 30th NBA team up and running for the 2004-05 season.


What do you think about this Bird built team?

-Petey


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bird's been talking about this Charlotte thing for months, but didn't I just recently read/hear that doors were finally opening for Bird to buy into the Celtics, and that he'd abandon the Charlotte deal if he could go back to beantown?


----------

